

Help Stop Xenophobia in South Africa, Report Incidents - tekafrique
http://reportxenophobia.co.za

======
philiphodgen
Please enlighten those of us outside South Africa. What, exactly, is
xenophobia? There is nothing in the "About" or FAQ" pages to tell me what this
is all about.

There seems to be a world of hidden meaning here.

